

Why the Hyperloop Won't Work - jmtame
http://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=06.+Thoughts&proj=01.+Hyperloop

======
Dnguyen
I think his assumption is off. Much of the weight on a train is due to the
wheels and supporting mechanical to keep the train moving. Also using stronger
and lighter material such as carbon fiber, which are never used on a train,
will reduce the weight even more.

~~~
wmf
The weight is there in the PDF; there's no need to assume.

